# Bit Speed and Router Jig



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a Rockler dovetail jig that I'll be using to make the drawers for my kitchen. Had some fun with it last week, cutting up some old 1/2" plywood, testing how it all worked. Whilst using the jig, I noticed the plywood was chipping and splintering in some cases - which I'm almost positive was a result of how old and dry it was.

But that made me think of something. Is there a specific router speed which is best used when cutting dovetails on plywood? What about solid wood...most likely poplar?

Any suggestions are welcome! Thanks.


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*Wide Open!*

1/2 inch bits should be run wide open. The chipping can be controlled by using a high quality bit with a light scoring pass first. I found that there is a world of differences in router bits. I think that Whiteside bits are superior bits. My favorite are from Infinity cutting tools.:yes: The bits that came with my Delta dovetail jig were pure crap!:furious: Rockler bits are OK in general but I have had new bits that won't cut worth a damn.

Advise worth the price

Dave (PacNW)


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave (PacNW) said:


> 1/2 inch bits should be run wide open. The chipping can be controlled by using a high quality bit with a light scoring pass first. I found that there is a world of differences in router bits. I think that Whiteside bits are superior bits. My favorite are from Infinity cutting tools.:yes: The bits that came with my Delta dovetail jig were pure crap!:furious: Rockler bits are OK in general but I have had new bits that won't cut worth a damn.
> 
> Advise worth the price
> 
> Dave (PacNW)


How do you do a "light scoring pass" with a dovetail bit?

George


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

When you are all set-up, just run your router across the top of the jig with the bit barely touching the board. or you could score the board first with a straight edge and utility knife. This works well with the tail cuts. I asume that you are cutting half blind dovetails in a jig. Through dovetails are a different story. The high quality bit will help the most.

Dave (PacNW)


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I stopped using plywood for drawers because of the tear out problems. The scoring pass should be done no matter what material you choose for your drawers. I use a Leigh D4R jig.


----------

